# Rental Realtor Needed



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

My husband and I will be moving to Dubai soon. He is already there and I will be visiting in mid Nov to find a place to live. Can anyone reccommend a rental realtor to help us find a place to live. My time there will be limited so I would like for someone to take my husband around to preview places before I arrive. Thanks!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

suzeq said:


> My husband and I will be moving to Dubai soon. He is already there and I will be visiting in mid Nov to find a place to live. Can anyone reccommend a rental realtor to help us find a place to live. My time there will be limited so I would like for someone to take my husband around to preview places before I arrive. Thanks!




There are literally thousands, some are good, some are not so good, I cant send you a message, but i have the number of a girl who was really good for me, and I tried many before her.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> There are literally thousands, some are good, some are not so good, I cant send you a message, but i have the number of a girl who was really good for me, and I tried many before her.


How can I get her number? If I give you a numbewr can you call my husvband and give him her number?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Suzeq, you will need a minimum of 5 valid posts before the private messaging facility is activated. Mikey will be able to send you the number then. Please do not post any mobile numbers on this thread as it is a public forum and the number could fall in the wrong hands (spammers, etc.)

If you do a quicks search of the forum, you will find a few threads that have dealt with this question before. Here are a couple:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...4-best-way-finding-properties.html#post378678

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/56298-decent-real-estate-agent.html

Good luck!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Budget? Flat or Villa? How many required bedrooms? Near any particular school? Near your husbands work? How many cheques?


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

GIM Real Estate


----------



## Abacha (Nov 9, 2008)

Hamptons.ae. PM me for name/number of the consultant we used, she was very good.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

Abacha said:


> Hamptons.ae. PM me for name/number of the consultant we used, she was very good.


I would especially like a female. I need to do this while my husband is working. I had planned to come this Friday for about 10 days but my husband's boss decided it would be better for me to come while he is off during the holidays Nove 16-1q8. Then he told me I could not be looking for housing during that time since it was a religious holdiay and most people would not be working. that would give me 2 days during my entgire trip to look. Not exactly ideal. What did he think I was coming for???? I do not mind going by myself to preview but I think it would be better if i am alone to go with a female. I have done this many times alone in the US but this is a different situation. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thank you!!!!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't understand, why do you think it is better if you go with a female? Are you worried about security issues? I would suggest you get rid of your misconceptions first before coming to Dubai and then look for houses, etc. 

There are links provided above to threads and different websites, why don't you get in touch with them and ask for a female realtor specifically?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Honestly, I would think you would be more comfortable with being with a man. Less staring.


----------



## suzeq (Sep 13, 2010)

suzeq said:


> I would especially like a female. I need to do this while my husband is working. I had planned to come this Friday for about 10 days but my husband's boss decided it would be better for me to come while he is off during the holidays Nove 16-1q8. Then he told me I could not be looking for housing during that time since it was a religious holdiay and most people would not be working. that would give me 2 days during my entgire trip to look. Not exactly ideal. What did he think I was coming for???? I do not mind going by myself to preview but I think it would be better if i am alone to go with a female. I have done this many times alone in the US but this is a different situation. Any help would be very much appreciated. Thank you!!!!


How do I PM you? I may be too new to the web site to do that. I posted something earlier and was told I couldn't do whatever I had tried to do yet??? Help??? Thank you so much!


----------

